# renting a property experiences please



## dadefamily (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi all. We are lookinglooking to hear some experiences or guides on renting. We are looking to arrive in Sydney in October and plan to stay somewhere for a few weeks like a hotel while we find our new home. Is finding a rental property and securing it quick and easy. Then getting a moving in date is that quick. Any information will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------

